# Pest Vivarium Moss



## Lewis G (5 Oct 2014)

I have a small vivarium that has been set up for a few months, which had died back when I went on holiday in July, but it has been recovering nicely. However, I'm having a problem with some moss that seems to be competing with the dwarf hairgrass and is moving over to the downoi too. Is there anyway to remove it other than manually? I try to pull it out but the dwarf hairgrass comes with it too and has to be replanted. Will trimming the dwarf hairgrass help?

Here's the link to the pictures;

http://m.imgur.com/BtrfPvB,FZMh0e8,RdiWtVk,5Mf36uv

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crossocheilus (5 Oct 2014)

I can't see pictures (?)


----------



## Lewis G (6 Oct 2014)

Apologies,  thanks for telling me. The link has been fixed.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Oct 2014)

Hi all, 
Looks like it might be _Amblystegium serpens_. I think the moss offered for sale as "Stringy Moss" or _Leptodictyum riparium_ is often _Amblystegium serpens. _

Have a look here:_ <http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/amblystegium-serpens> __&  <http://www.bbsfieldguide.org.uk/sites/default/files/pdfs/mosses/Amblystegium_serpens.pdf>_.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Lewis G (6 Oct 2014)

That looks like it could be my moss Darrel, thanks for the reply.

I forgot to point out that I never actually bought this moss,  it just appeared and has become a problem for me. I'll try to find some ways to remove it, but the problem with a vivarium is that things don't float to the top when you rip it out, so it's a real pain to do it that way. Do you think encouraging growth of the DH would help any?


----------

